# Online Classifieds and Marketplace



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

We are just starting an online marketplace that will have free Classified Ads and different kinds of Stores (you create your own store within the main stores - up to 100 items are free in the stores). 

Although we've been working on this for two years we're just now getting to the point where we feel comfortable marketing our site. We are considering of all the traditional things, i.e., flyers, business cards, brochures, classified ads in newspapers, select online advertising, etc. However, we've also gotten in touch with our local Economic Development Corporation. We had an introductory meeting two weeks ago and they seemed to think we have a product they can help market. We meet again this Friday to give them a "wish list" of what we need to move forward. We also have a few questions that we hope they can answer.

I'm looking forward to reading how others market their business, especially an online venture.

Debora


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Debora,

Thanks for posting the link to your site. I've checked it out and I like the concept.

Maggie


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you. We want many others to like it too.

Debora


----------

